# "Catfish Killer" guide on Conroe



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Has anybody ever fished with catfish killer guide service on Conroe? Thinking about booking a trip. Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Been years since I fished with him, about 10 years. On his web site, a picture with four guys with 150 cats, that is me knelt down on a knee on the right. That was back when you could catch the guides and the deck hands fish.

Not going to knock his fishing since I have not fished with him in years. I will tell you about his personality and his beliefs, things that probably have not changed.... read between the lines here... He has been kicked off every fishing board on the world wide web.
I could say more, but that is all I am going to say about that.

If you go, Good luck, hope you do good.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I couldn't find any reviews or anything so I figured someone here would know something about him.


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

If you want a stellar guide..... TEX Bonnin is the best have been with him several times, great with kids and is an example for others to follow. Will put you on the fish. Seen him this morning at April Plaza I highly recommend him to others. Pleasure to fish with anytime on Lake Conroe.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Tex is a good one. Can't go wrong with Tex


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

AllYou hit the kat killer just right, I was fishing the tram area north of the bridge one day and he pulls up on me wanting to fish his spot. Talked a little trash to me but I left because the fish were not biting. Obieone57 you are a great guide on other lakes, and a great 2cooler.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

obiewan57 said:


> Been years since I fished with him, about 10 years. On his web site, a picture with four guys with 150 cats, that is me knelt down on a knee on the right. That was back when you could catch the guides and the deck hands fish.
> 
> Not going to knock his fishing since I have not fished with him in years. I will tell you about his personality and his beliefs, things that probably have not changed.... read between the lines here... He has been kicked off every fishing board on the world wide web.
> I could say more, but that is all I am going to say about that.
> ...


Spot on review of Catfish Killer. I too could say more, but, I think you get the point.


----------



## armadillohill (Jul 16, 2005)

I have fished with him once, never again. I suggest book someone else or stay home.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

7th9thplace said:


> If you want a stellar guide..... TEX Bonnin is the best have been with him several times, great with kids and is an example for others to follow. Will put you on the fish. Seen him this morning at April Plaza I highly recommend him to others. Pleasure to fish with anytime on Lake Conroe.


Tex is great! Fished with him several years ago. Great Guy.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Darrell Taylor aka Catfish killer told a guy I know, R.E. Lee, that he taught Weldon Kirk to jug fish. Nothing could be further from the truth and was a bald face lie. Weldon&I showed up on Conroe back in 2003 with jugs. He had never seen a jug much less knew how to fish em. He even told us the Houston newspaper sports writer would run some pictures and story of him if he could catch some big fish. If you want to catch a cooler full of dink barley legal channel cat on Conroe he may be the person you so desire. I would not fish with him if it was free and a all expense paid trip with bonus money. I have no dog in this hunt but Weldon Kirk is a friend of mine and one high quality person and excellent guide as most on this site know to be a fact. catfish killer has one friend or did have a few years ago.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

jackieblue said:


> Darrell Taylor aka Catfish killer told a guy I know, R.E. Lee, that he taught Weldon Kirk to jug fish. Nothing could be further from the truth and was a bald face lie. Weldon&I showed up on Conroe back in 2003 with jugs. He had never seen a jug much less knew how to fish em. He even told us the Houston newspaper sports writer would run some pictures and story of him if he could catch some big fish. If you want to catch a cooler full of dink barley legal channel cat on Conroe he may be the person you so desire. I would not fish with him if it was free and a all expense paid trip with bonus money. I have no dog in this hunt but Weldon Kirk is a friend of mine and one high quality person and excellent guide as most on this site know to be a fact. catfish killer has one friend or did have a few years ago.


Starting to feel like a Whisker Kitty reunion around here. Expecting ******* to drop in any minute!


----------



## KenDuplechin (May 13, 2008)

Don't do it!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

This is why 2coolfishing is such a great resource.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys if you want a good guide try obywan57 or jackyblue. Jackie put me and three friends on 37 between 3 and 5 pounds yesterday. 4 and 1/2 bags of fillets and a great time. He even introduces use to some of his partners in crime. I could not have asked for a better time.


----------

